# This Is Just Madness Lol



## Gizmo (5/2/14)

Cant believe this guy can still be alive.​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/2/14)

This Nek Nomination stuff is such nonsense!!!

South Africans do it better 




and


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/2/14)

#raknomination - way better than Nek Nominations

Go check it out its a real thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (7/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Cant believe this guy can still be alive.​



Got to love the Ausiezzzz, just feel sorry for the poor sheep, now that'll be some 'clowning around in the long graaassss".


----------

